# Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen



## Tobiasxdxdi (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo leute ich wollte mir mal Heilbuttpellets zulegen zum anfüttern ich wollte fragen was ihr für erfahrungen damit gemacht habt und ob dies bringen ;D


----------



## Allround (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

also mit pallets machts du nichts falsch, vorallem zum anfüttern sind sie super... verbreiten sehr schnell intensieven geruch, und lösen sich auch relativ schnell auf... am haar fisch ich sie selten, eben da sie sich schnell auflösen muss mann öfter mal nachkontrollieren... und ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das man eher kleine karpfen auf sie fängt, aber ausnahmen bestätigen die regel...
einfach mal testen, dan siehste ja obs klappt


----------



## BountyHunter81 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Hab mit Pellets auch durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Haben auch des öfteren ohne Anfüttern zum Erfolg verholfen.
Und ich muss eher sagen, dass sie an meinem alten Karpfen gewässer doch eher die grösseren Karpfen angezogen haben.


----------



## lekdas (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Pellets sind wohl der fängigste Köder überhaupt. Zwar nich grade selektiv (man fängt jede Größe und natürlich auch jede Menge Beifang), aber Spaß machen die Dinger auf jeden Fall.

Einfach paar Kg Pellets, 1L Fischöl + 5kg Halibutmehl dazu. Groundbait aus Öl & Mehl, paar Pellets dazu füttern und dann Pellets am Haar. Wenn die Wassertemperatur ok is, dann geht die Luci ab! Umso höher die Temperatur, umso schneller löst sich das Öl im wasser und umso schneller gibts Bisse.


----------



## carpomizer1111 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Servus,
Pellets gehen immer.......wegen der schnellen Auflösezeit muss man sie halt öfter wechseln.
Wenn du die Pellets vorher in Lachsöl oder Fischöl einlegst dann lösen sie sich nicht so schnell auf!!!!


----------



## Tobiasxdxdi (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Und was dann als hakenköder ich muss dazu sagen an meinem gewässer an dem ich fische gehen die karpfen nicht so auf boilies "kenn ich ned fress ich ned" geht es einfach den guten alten dosenmais?


----------



## carpomizer1111 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

....Hartmais......nicht Dosenmais....


----------



## Slick (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*



Tobiasxdxdi schrieb:


> Und was dann als hakenköder ich muss dazu sagen an meinem gewässer an dem ich fische gehen die karpfen nicht so auf boilies "kenn ich ned fress ich ned" geht es einfach den guten alten dosenmais?



Ich nehme nur Pellets zum anfüttern.Als Hakenköder ein Tauwurmbündel am 6er Haken und alle paar Stunden bisschen dran gezuppt. Wenn mal kein Karpfen in der Nähe ist tut es auch ein schöner Aal.:g

Das Wurmbündel wird jedenfalls zu 100% vom Karpfen genommen egal ob Boilies oder Pellets herumliegen am Spot.


----------



## K.K.1978 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Hallo,

bei uns an den Vereinsseen geht kaum was auf Pellets. Und anderswo sind sie der Bringer.

Die Erfahrung muss man aber an seinem Gewässer selber machen.

Grüße und viel Glück.


----------



## Tobiasxdxdi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Was ist denn besser auf karpfen und was ist der unterschied von red und black halibuttpellets??


----------



## Firehawk81 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Rot = Red Shrimp Halibut (Bestandteile: Fischmehl, Fischöl und Krillfleisch. Enthält 40% Rohprotein und 25% Rohfett. )

Black = Marine Halibut (Bestandteile: Fischmehl, Fischöl. Enthält 40% Rohprotein und 20% Rohfett.)

Besser ist der, der gerade fängt. :g


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Pellets klappen wunderbar - fast jedes Vieh mag die...
*
Ob Ratte und Nutria...* 






*
Oder "kleine Fische"....*|rolleyes


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Black = Marine Halibut (Bestandteile: Fischmehl, Fischöl. Enthält 40% Rohprotein und 20% Rohfett.)



Gibt es bei den dunklen nicht auch die Unterscheidung "Black Halibut" oft mit Loch und "Bloody Halibut Pellets" ohne Loch. Die Bloody sind meines Wissen aufgrund des Blutmehls sehr hart lösen sich aber im Wasser relativ schnell auf. ;+


----------



## Tobiasxdxdi (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Und was ist jetzt besser auf karpfen?


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Was an deinem Gewässer besser läuft kann Dir niemand sagen, das muß man ausprobieren.

Die Bloody Halibut lösen sich vermutlich aufgrund des Blutmehrlanteils scheller auf. Das heißt dass diese vermutlich für Kurzansitze besser sind.


----------



## Firehawk81 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

Korrekt cyberpeter. Man könnte es sogar noch feiner Aufgliedern.

z.B. White Halibut (Bestandteile: Fischmehl, Fischöl und Sojaprotein. Enthält 33% Rohprotein und 6 % Rohfett.*
* 
Bloody Halibut = "auch" Black: (Bestandteile: Fischmehl, Fischöl und Hämoglobinpulver. Enthält 34% Rohprotein und 15% Rohfett)



Tobiasxdxdi schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt besser auf karpfen?





Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Besser ist der, der gerade fängt. :g


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Bloody Halibut = "auch" Black: (Bestandteile: Fischmehl, Fischöl und Hämoglobinpulver. Enthält 34% Rohprotein und 15% Rohfett)



Bloody ist zumindest meistens nicht gleich Black Halibut 

Es gibt eben die Bloodys die sind meist recht hart - vermutlich aufgrund des Blutmehlanteils und ohne Loch
http://www.common-baits.com/index.php?cPath=39_45

Dann noch die Black die sind merklich weicher und haben ein Loch

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....51_Angelzentrale---Black-Halibut-Pellets.html


Gruß Peter


----------



## Raapro (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heilbuttpellets auf Karpfen*

zwischen red und black halibut pellets gibt es öfters also bei manchen Herstellern keine unterschiede auser die farbe. Manchmal haben die dan aber noch shrimp oder muschel geschmack dazu.


----------

